# Holy Carp! Giant Goldfish Found In Lake Tahoe



## jamie (Feb 20, 2013)

Is 18" freakishly huge for a goldfish?

http://www.redorbit.com/news/science/1112789433/lake-tahoe-harbors-invasive-giant-goldfish-022213/

"Experts agree further outreach must be done to address aquarium owners' need to be responsible when they no longer want their live fish and other aquarium species. [professor of ecology] Williams even goes so far as to say that killing the animals would be far better than dumping them into the wild."


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Apparently an ongoing issue.


----------

